
Collecting and Managing URLs from the Interwebs - ColinWright
I&#x27;m collecting URLs from the length and breadth of the interweb.  I want to tag them and have them searchable and sortable by tag and any combination of tags.<p>Currently I&#x27;m using a large text file and *nix command line facilities.<p>What are other options exist?
======
slater
Just to be sure - pinboard.in is not something you'd consider for this?

~~~
ColinWright
I was unaware of pinboard.in, and am now going back through my 'net searches
to see why it didn't show up. Thanks for the pointer.

I'm not sure it will meet my needs, but it looks to be close, and will
certainly be worth a proper assessment.

